# Trail vom Merkur in Baden-Baden?



## Phil88 (12. Juni 2010)

Hallöchen,

hab hier mal ne runde gesucht, aber zum merkur relativ wenig gefunden.
meine eltern wollen da in paar wochen wandern gehn (family-aktion). und weil laufen sch*** is hab ich gesagt komm ich mim bike und wir treffen uns oben zum picknick. und weil das ganze auch runterzus spaß machen soll hab ich mal ne frage 

vom Merkur geht auf meiner Karte relativ weit oben ein als "Pfad" gekennzeichneter weg ziemlich exakt nach westen runter. ist das ein brauchbarer trail oder nur ein langweiliges wander-weglein?
oder gibts vom merkur sonst irgendwie was interessantes dass einen irgendwie auf den weg zurück nach karlsruhe bringt (also nicht unbedingt gerade die ostseite runter) ?


----------



## Eike. (12. Juni 2010)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass da Bikeverbotsschilder rumstehen hab ich auf meiner Merkurexpedition nichts wirklich tolles gefunden. Am Battert gibt es was feines und der Zickzackweg vom Merkur nach Oberdorf sah auch nicht übel aus (bin ich aber nicht gefahren weils die falsche Richtung war).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (13. Juni 2010)

Der Trail nach Westen (gelbe Raute) runter lohnt sich in der Hinsicht, dass er tatsächlich der einzige nicht 3m breite ist, wenn man irgendwie wieder Richtung Baden-Baden oder Wolfsschlucht zurück will. Da gibt's auch glaub ich nen älteren Thread inkl. Fotos zu...

Den östlichen Richtung Staufenberg habe ich auch noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## skamenz (17. Juni 2010)

Malzzeit!

Merkur kann Trailtechnisch schon ganz gut rocken, man muss nur wissen wo:

den Trail mit dem Bikeverbotsschild habe ich auch gesehen, als ich diesem Track nachgefahren bin:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.41485.html
dieser geht in Richtung Baden-Baden runter.

aber VIEL flowiger ist die gute alte Gernsbacher Runde; im oberen Teil am Merkur ca. 200m verblockt und mit rutschigen Stufen, dann bis zum Sattley ueber Staufenberg megaflowig.
http://www.gernsbach.de/gernsbacher-runde/angebote/gps_touren.html

Beachtet natuerlich die 2m Regel und schiebt, wo der Weg nicht breit genug ist 

Gruss S & S


----------



## Rebell-78 (17. Juni 2010)

skamenz schrieb:


> Malzzeit!
> 
> Merkur kann Trailtechnisch schon ganz gut rocken, man muss nur wissen wo:
> im oberen Teil am Merkur ca. 200m verblockt und mit rutschigen Stufen


Du meist hier?





Melde dich wenn im Gernsbach bist.


----------



## skamenz (17. Juni 2010)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Du meist hier?



arghh die Stelle kurz hinter dem Merkurgipfel hat mich letztens ne gute Regenjacke gekostet, da sind nu mindestens zwei Stufenabdruecke drin 



Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Melde dich wenn im Gernsbach bist.



Jeden Abend  genau gesagt in Scheuern. Aber seit wir die Murgleiter und die Gernsbacher Runde hinterm Lautenfelsen entdeckt haben, gehen wir momentan eher dort shreddern  


kbai Sebastian & Stefanie


----------



## Phil88 (18. Juni 2010)

skamenz schrieb:


> den Trail mit dem Bikeverbotsschild habe ich auch gesehen, als ich diesem Track nachgefahren bin:
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.41485.html
> dieser geht in Richtung Baden-Baden runter.



ist das die abfahrt vom merkur mit dem verbotsschild oder ist das ne andere? müsste doch der trail aus der karte sein oder?


----------



## Point_Break (1. September 2010)

Das müsste der Trail vom Merkur Gipfel entlang der Gernsbacher Runde sein, welche über Staufenberg in Richutng Gernsbach führt. Mir gefällt der andere Teil der Gernsbacher Runde besser, der auf mittlerer Merkurhöhe in Richtung Reichental führt. 

Anfangs ist der Trail vom Gipfel zwar technischer, verliert aber ab Staufenberg ziemlich an Reiz, der andere ist bis zur Nachtigal eher nicht so Reizvoll, danach aber nur noch schmale Trails bis Gernsbach.

Ich probiere das nächste mal beide zu verbinden, bzw. die Gernsbacher Runde in Richung Lautenfelsen mal aus!

Mehr Infos: http://www.gernsbach.de/gernsbacher-runde/index.html


Ride on!

Edit: den mit dem Verbotsschild hab ich letztens mal hochgeschoben, bis auf eine hohe Stufe im ersten Switchback (von oben), welche auf keinen Fall fahrbar ist, ist der Trail eigentlich sehr flowig! Allerdings muss man hier wirklich auf die Fußgänger achten, die haben definitiv Vorfahrt!!


----------



## Whosthatguy7590 (28. Oktober 2013)

skamenz schrieb:


> Aber seit wir die Murgleiter und die Gernsbacher Runde hinterm Lautenfelsen entdeckt haben, gehen wir momentan eher dort shreddern



Servus, meinst du damit diesen kurzen Abschnitt am "Haus Lautenbach" welcher direkt neben dem Lautenbach verläuft? Ich bin dort hinten nur mal herum gewandert und hab mich ein wenig umgeschaut und neue Trails gesucht  

Die Gernsbacher Runde muss ich mir mal anschauen


----------

